# Excavator



## GeckoGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Um, hi im planing on using the zoo med product Excavator in my new leos vivarium, ive read lots of reviews saying its perfectly fine for Leopard Geckos, and I was gonna mold it into a network of tunnels, however Im not sure how long it keeps its shape. So could you tell me if it might collapse with my gecko still in there, and possibly give other reasons why I should or shouldnt use it for my geckoes... thank you!

GeckoGuy


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

It will be fine : victory:

Jay


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

It's slightly weird to work with, but will be great for this, although you will need to be a bit creative...

Firstly it's expensive so if you want a big mound of it somewhere you are best to use other things to bulk out the hill - I have used wood off-cuts etc.

You will also need to come up with some kind of removeable mould/support to create the tunnels - probably best to get a load of kiddies moddling balloons (the ones they make girrafes out of).

Essentially the method is to empty a bag into a bucket, and add the prescribed amount of water, and mix WELL, then slap it on the mouldings you have set out. It will take 24-48hrs to "set" and probably another 48 hours for the moisture to come out (depending on the humidity you need, you may find it's a bit high to start with - just keep the lights on and doors open)

At this point remove the moulding bits, and let your Leo explore. I have used it in combination with playsand which has worked well. The effect it gives is very pleasing, and certainly my beardie loves having a dig. (Note that it is not easy digging material, he scrabbles for ages without moving a huge amount, but at least he's not scraping his claws on the slate anymore!)

It can't be used with heat mats, but it can be re-used (assuming it's not dirty) simply scoop it up, add water and re mix.

In terms of impaction/eating issues, I haven't seen Oscar eat any a all, and he hasn't had any in his poop (I float all his poops) but then Oscar is a good eater - just be wary and keep an eye out.

I first used it in January, and Oscar still hasn't (quite) destroyed it, and have just done a larger part of the viv now too:


Oscar on his new Excavator hill by balmybaldwin, on Flickr

Hope this helps


----------

